# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Do You Make Yourself Sick?

## jordmare

I suffer from GAD which causes "extra" things to happen like my phobia, social anxiety and some hypochondria.. I wake up and feel nauseated on a daily basis. I saw many different doctors and had every test possible done to find the cause of it, including having my gall bladder removed and no cause of my constant nausea was found.

Do you think it's possible to really make yourself physically ill from all of these anxieties? It has been so hard for me to think about the fact that I have been making myself sick after everything I've been through with my health but if it comes down to the fact that my mind is just being extremely powerful and that I am in fact causing my chronic nausea, fatigue, etc, than I want to be able to change that.

Aside from feeling stomach upset, do you think anxieties can cause cold/flu symptoms? Some days I'll start to feel the very beginning of a respiratory illness come on and the symptoms never last for more than a day, 2 days max. Right now for instance i have the feeling in my ears of being blocked up and full, a slightly stuffy nose and some nausea, I can't figure out if Im really coming down with something or if it's just anxiety.

Anyone have any input for me?  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I can definitely make myself sick by my thoughts. If I dwell on a fear I'll give myself a headache or migraine. I also give myself such an upset stomach that I will throw up.

----------


## compulsive

Yes i think so. i get the feeling of the flu when really anxious.

----------


## cathering

my thoughts often make me ill and the way i live make me ill, i would rather be a hypochondriac then really have cancer or another serious illness anyway... 

often the sensations or pain come on and that makes me worry more,,, even with all the doctors and specialists and pathology and mri and ct scans etc i still fear something is not quiet right... and just want the sensation and worry to go away so life can really get back to normal.

----------


## cathering

i think some perfumes make me sick and house cleaners and paints etc... i even think that foods like fruit and tea etc might have more insecticides on them that are dangerous to us ...  plastic bottles and pba are an issue, those hand sanitizing gels and shopping dockets, and re-cycled water are questionable... most thing are... its a wonder any of us are alive...

dust and smoke bug me, even my cats fur and little boxes bug me, garden spider webs actually make me break out into a rash. i have heaps of allergies ... i just want to get better..!!!!

----------

